

The Pirate Bay's New Plan to Destroy Capitalism - geoffs
http://www.torontostandard.com/business/the-pirate-bays-new-plan-to-destroy-capitalism/

======
paulhauggis
It's interesting how the guys at the pirate bay are all about freely sharing
other people's property.

Yet, start service like <http://flattr.com/> that charges a 10% service fee
(which btw, is ridiculous).

If they really want to be taken seriously, they need to start a service where
people voluntarily give their own IP away for free. They aren't creative,
innovative, or original and anyone with a couple of servers in a foreign
country could emulate their site in a couple of hours. It's amazing to me that
this sort of stuff is even news on HN.

------
brmj
I see nothing wrong with this. If desktop 3D printing, 3D scanners, amateur
friendly CAD software and so on get good enough that this can "destroy
capitalism" (at least as it pertains to certain kinds of manufactured goods),
then I find it hard to comprehend how anyone would find preventing that
morally justifiable. Why artificially limit how awesome the world is, just to
preserve one more avenue by which the haves can further enrich themselves at
the expense of the have-nots?

